# 1990 735i electrical problems



## Tysonk (May 24, 2013)

Just bought 1990 BMW, man i bought this vehicle from had the car inspected in May, the BMW has a illuminated bar that pops up when the car turns on, that indicates when the vehicle is needing inspection. Man i bought the vehicle from says fella who inspected does not know much about BMW's that he probably just didnt reset the car/computer he suggested disconnecting the battery and reconnecting it.... I disconnected the battery and re-connected seconds later. Now my blinkers dont work and the car is still indicating Inspection needed.:thumbdwn: I am also trying to diagnose a stereo problem, its still has the stock BMW tape deck, could this just be a wiring prroblem with the deck or are there E codes that can save the day....


----------

